# who can certify copies of documents?



## traceymac (Jul 19, 2009)

hi there everyone, who all can certify copies of documents? is it just a solicitor? or do the people listed on the statutory declarations list on the australian immigration website count as well?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi:

Please do a search on the forum as this has been asked many times, but the list on DIAC for stat decs can also certify docs for DIAC.



traceymac said:


> hi there everyone, who all can certify copies of documents? is it just a solicitor? or do the people listed on the statutory declarations list on the australian immigration website count as well?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

We got a local solicitor to certify all our documents and she charged £1 per page.

You could also try your local magistrates court. I still can't believe after all this time that there is no definitive list on the DIAC website on who can certify documents for UK applicants. Last time I checked it was geared towards applications submitted onshore.

Dolly


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

traceymac said:


> hi there everyone, who all can certify copies of documents? is it just a solicitor? or do the people listed on the statutory declarations list on the australian immigration website count as well?


hi traceymac....u can get them certified by ur local solicitor...that what i did in my case...u can also try the people listed on the statutory declarations list on the australian immigration website


----------



## twinkle-toes (Mar 29, 2008)

i got a local solicitor as well, who charged $2 a sheet. I also got him to do my declaration for my license application.


----------



## traceymac (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks guys, once ive got my documents in order il phone round some solicitors. im a staff nurse in a hospital and i was just wondering if i could just get a colleague to sign them and save me a couple pound!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Nope, sorry! ( unless they are a solicitor :lol: )

Dolly


----------



## twinkle-toes (Mar 29, 2008)

didn't wanna start a new thread on this, hope you guys don't mind. 

I'm sure I'm gonna need some documents for submission in AU (for whatever reason). Will they accept it if they have been certified in Singapore?


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

twinkle-toes said:


> didn't wanna start a new thread on this, hope you guys don't mind.
> 
> I'm sure I'm gonna need some documents for submission in AU (for whatever reason). Will they accept it if they have been certified in Singapore?


hi twinkle-toes..it should work as we r getting the docs for ACS certified in our country & sending it to the other country...but lets wait for more replies...


----------



## surf (Jul 28, 2009)

PankajNamdeo said:


> hi twinkle-toes..it should work as we r getting the docs for ACS certified in our country & sending it to the other country...but lets wait for more replies...


Hi Twinkle Toes,

I am applying from singapore, Can you pls send me your solicitor contact details?

Thanks,


----------



## surf (Jul 28, 2009)

twinkle-toes said:


> i got a local solicitor as well, who charged $2 a sheet. I also got him to do my declaration for my license application.


Hi Twinkle Toes,

I am applying from singapore, I am looking for solicitor to certify my documents, Can you pls send me your solicitor contact details?

Thanks,


----------



## twinkle-toes (Mar 29, 2008)

surf said:


> Hi Twinkle Toes,
> 
> I am applying from singapore, I am looking for solicitor to certify my documents, Can you pls send me your solicitor contact details?
> 
> Thanks,


Hi there. I can't seem to send you a PM cos you don't have enough posts. Try to post a few more and I'll send you the contact details. 

Not sure if if it's considered advertising if I post it here. Hope you understand!


----------



## surf (Jul 28, 2009)

twinkle-toes said:


> Hi there. I can't seem to send you a PM cos you don't have enough posts. Try to post a few more and I'll send you the contact details.
> 
> Not sure if if it's considered advertising if I post it here. Hope you understand!


HI,

Can you send the details to surf44atymaildotcom


----------



## twinkle-toes (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey there! Check your PM... the 5 posts did it. Heehee..


----------



## johnat21 (Jan 19, 2010)

In the UK all of our documentation had to be signed by a Notary Public...nothing else was acceptable for a 457 application.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

I guess solicitor from different country does not matter as its just means the docs are genuine - which ever country its certified from.


----------

